# 1 ton bucket/chip truck?



## Ed Roland (Jan 28, 2009)

4-5 years back I worked for the big "B" in Roanoke, VA. We shared the lot with Asplund and they had a one ton 40' (appx) bucket truck with a chip box.
I have searched around and can not find who is making these things or any used for sale. Was it a custom one off?


----------



## PurdueJoe (Jan 28, 2009)

schmidy's had a F-650 with a 41' lift and a little chip box a month or so back and skyco equipment in sarasota, fl had something similar last month but I think it was mounted on a F-550 frame.


----------



## serial killer (Jan 28, 2009)

I just don't see how you would fit the boom and the chip box onto a one-ton truck. The chip box on our bucket truck (5-ton chassis) is about as small as the one on our one-ton dedicated chip truck, because of the amount of space that the turntable and bottom knuckle of the boom take up. I guess it would work with a small box and small boom, but it seems like a lot of tradeoffs being made.


----------



## Ed Roland (Jan 28, 2009)

Yep, it was a strange yet usefull looking tool. The boom could not have extended beyond 40' and the chip box was smaller than norm. 
Anyone else seen these?


----------



## motor (Jan 28, 2009)

Are you sure it was just a one ton and not a 550?

They do make these but typically are only ordered by the bigger tree co's.

It was a combination boom right? Short lower boom then an articulating/telescopic upper?

They do come up for sale every now and again but you guys now what those trucks look like when they're retired. Especially the orange ones.


----------



## Ed Roland (Jan 28, 2009)

The F550 has a GVWR of 19100 lb. Without the badging it looks very much like any other full size ford. Coulda been an f-550.

Maybe they play nice now but back then we did not mingle on the lot so I never got close enuff to the rig to really get a good look at it. If I find one and if it's painted orange I will certainly think 2wice before purchasing it.

Know who creates these specific rigs?


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 28, 2009)

One ton with bucket and chip box? More B.S.


----------



## Ed Roland (Jan 28, 2009)

I mean the 1 ton chassis archetype.

The truck was similar to this only it had a dumping chip box.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jan 28, 2009)

mckeetree said:


> One ton with bucket and chip box? More B.S.



Just because you haven't seen something, does that automatically make it B.S.?


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 29, 2009)

gr8scott72 said:


> Just because you haven't seen something, does that automatically make it B.S.?



In this case it does. Nobody is going to mount a bucket and a chip box on an 11,000 gvw truck (one ton). An F550 is not a one ton.


----------



## Ed Roland (Jan 29, 2009)

The ratings are really only guide lines. General terms. 
Ford lists the F150 as having a GVWR of 6050lbs for a regular cab and 6250lbs for a Super Cab. Payload capacity will depend on how much the truck weights. Thus a truck with four wheel drive will have less LEGAL payload capacity than a two-wheel drive if it has not been equipped with optional springs to compensate for the greater weight. 

Ford lists the F250 as having a GVWR of 8800lbs. The payload capacity is listed as 3740lb for a regular cab 2wd and 3200lb for a reg. cab 4wd. The other end of the range is a LWB Crew cab, which is rated at 3055 in 2wd and 2645 for a 4wd. 

The F350 having a GVWR of 9900 lb. in single rear wheel configuration and 11200 lb. with duals. Duals give the same truck a capacity of 5875 in 2wd and 5465 in 4wd. 

The F450 has a GVWR of 15000lbs. The Regular cab 2wd vs. has a payload of 8765 and 4wd 8435lbs. 

The F550 has a GVWR of 19100 lb. Payload will depend on all kind of things like options, body weight et. 

The F650 has a GVWR of 26000 lb. Again payload depends. While I like Fords, anyone who tells you that the diesel in a Dodge Ram won't pull is kidding themselves. This truck uses the same Cummins ISB that Dodge uses in their pickup with a higher torque rating! 

The F750 has a GVWR of 30000- 33000-lb. This truck can be equipped with the Cummins ISB or the CAT 3126B.

So relax, mctree, i made it clear in post #8 "one ton chassis archetype."


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 29, 2009)

woodweasel said:


> The ratings are really only guide lines. General terms.
> Ford lists the F150 as having a GVWR of 6050lbs for a regular cab and 6250lbs for a Super Cab. Payload capacity will depend on how much the truck weights. Thus a truck with four wheel drive will have less LEGAL payload capacity than a two-wheel drive if it has not been equipped with optional springs to compensate for the greater weight.
> 
> Ford lists the F250 as having a GVWR of 8800lbs. The payload capacity is listed as 3740lb for a regular cab 2wd and 3200lb for a reg. cab 4wd. The other end of the range is a LWB Crew cab, which is rated at 3055 in 2wd and 2645 for a 4wd.
> ...



Now I'm relaxed. I should have noticed your earlier post.


----------



## motor (Jan 29, 2009)

woodweasel said:


> The F550 has a GVWR of 19100 lb. Without the badging it looks very much like any other full size ford. Coulda been an f-550.
> 
> Maybe they play nice now but back then we did not mingle on the lot so I never got close enuff to the rig to really get a good look at it. If I find one and if it's painted orange I will certainly think 2wice before purchasing it.
> 
> Know who creates these specific rigs?



Any manufacturer or up-fitter will build to your spec's. We do all the time as long as the vehicle can handle the load of what your mounting on it.

The problem is whatever lift you want to mount is probably going to need a pedestal riser fabricated or purchased to clear the extra height of the chip box if you go used and have the unit built to your spec's. Depending on the lift this may or may not be a big deal.


----------



## treevet (Jan 29, 2009)

I saw one in my town last summer. Real slick looking as I think I remember it having sort of a streamlined chip box. It got my attention for a driveway unit. Haven't seen it since.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Jan 29, 2009)

I've been up close to one over here. It was used by the foreman for clearing vines & small limbs from secondarys. Not very tall,maybe 34' w?small chip box.I don't know if would haul a chipper> maybe a 6"< F-450 or F-550


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 29, 2009)

mckeetree said:


> In this case it does. Nobody is going to mount a bucket and a chip box on an 11,000 gvw truck (one ton). An F550 is not a one ton.


a friend of mine worked for nelson and they had a GMC 3500 with a bucket and a chip box and it even had a small chipper on the pass side of the truck, so yes it has been done and works well, asplundh has them as well..


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jan 29, 2009)

I looked at the one on schmidtys. Interesting. Only a 7 foot chip box. Seemed too small to do anything well. Might work well for a landscaping company that only does a tree here or there though. Looks funny with that little square chip box.... Mike


----------



## treevet (Jan 29, 2009)

This one had a little chuck and duck like maybe a 16" Mitts.


----------



## Ed Roland (Jan 29, 2009)

Dave, I think my needs will be very different in the future concerning equipment, this type truck might fit the bill. 
I live in the south. I climb everything. 
Pole pruning a line of Lagerstroemia makes my lower back scream. I have learned that the investment in appropriate equipment does indeed pay. 

I could do good things with this rig.


----------



## treevet (Jan 29, 2009)

woodweasel said:


> Dave, I think my needs will be very different in the future concerning equipment, this type truck might fit the bill.
> I live in the south. I climb everything.
> Pole pruning a line of Lagerstroemia makes my lower back scream. I have learned that the investment in appropriate equipment does indeed pay.
> 
> I could do good things with this rig.



I love slick specialized stuff like that. Wish I could buy one. I got no more room in my equipment lot. It would def. get used. I recall this being more in the 40 to 45 foot range. (bottom of bucket) I ask around and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Ed Roland (Jan 29, 2009)

treevet said:


> I love slick specialized stuff like that. Wish I could buy one. I got no more room in my equipment lot. It would def. get used. I recall this being more in the 40 to 45 foot range. (bottom of bucket) I ask around and see what I can come up with.



Yeah, im aware of your 50s' era wred wrecker for moving the larger bits. 
Very cool.


----------



## treevet (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 30, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> a friend of mine worked for nelson and they had a GMC 3500 with a bucket and a chip box and it even had a small chipper on the pass side of the truck, so yes it has been done and works well, asplundh has them as well..



I doubt it would work well. Besides I think you are mixed up.


----------



## groundsmgr (Jan 30, 2009)

woodweasel said:


> 4-5 years back I worked for the big "B" in Roanoke, VA. We shared the lot with Asplund and they had a one ton 40' (appx) bucket truck with a chip box.
> I have searched around and can not find who is making these things or any used for sale. Was it a custom one off?



I saw a f 550 with chip box and a 35 or 40 lift in tree and landscape equipment trader magazine i recieve:greenchainsaw:


----------



## sbumgarner78 (Jan 30, 2009)

Theres one in Mechanicsville, VA now overnighting on a parking lot used by Penn Line. F550 with a lift. It got my attention as well!


----------



## Ed Roland (Jan 30, 2009)

groundsmgr said:


> I saw a f 550 with chip box and a 35 or 40 lift in tree and landscape equipment trader magazine i recieve:greenchainsaw:



Found this on *Tree and Equipment Landscape Trader* $39,900







Being sold with chipper.


----------



## TreeBot (Jan 30, 2009)

I can't think of much that could be done with that rig that could not be done just as easily with a $300 orchard ladder.


----------



## RoyalTree (Jan 30, 2009)

I know asplundh uses mini versions of their regular setups in some places. I think it is a GMC 4500 or 5500 with a 42 or 47 foot lift with a small chip box.


----------



## Ed Roland (Jan 30, 2009)

TreeBot said:


> I can't think of much that could be done with that rig that could not be done just as easily with a $300 orchard ladder.





"Just as easily" ? Nothing easy about schlepping a big heavy orchard ladder around. Besides where does one find a $300 40' orchard ladder? 


But i hear you. This type rig is limited. I still want one.


----------



## RoyalTree (Jan 30, 2009)

http://www.asplundh.com/treemagpdfs.../documents/Spring2006NewProductReviewPg25.pdf

This is the asplundh version, a 5500 4X4....would love to have one where big truck doesnt get to


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 30, 2009)

mckeetree said:


> I doubt it would work well. Besides I think you are mixed up.


please explain.................


----------



## Ed Roland (Jan 30, 2009)

RoyalTree said:


> http://www.asplundh.com/treemagpdfs.../documents/Spring2006NewProductReviewPg25.pdf
> 
> This is the asplundh version, a 5500 4X4....would love to have one where big truck doesnt get to



Thats awesome. Heavy duty truck 40'+ working height.

I do not believe you have to be a large company with many assets (payments) to do really well. 2 men/women (S Mc, Bermie) could put any of these trucks in the field and make a great living.


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 30, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> please explain.................



Well what you are seeing is F550 fords more than likely. You may have seen a 3500HD version . The 4500 series took the HD's place. As for as a plain one ton with a bucket and a chip box do the math. If you take the weight of even a seven foot box, which would be at least seven yards of chips, the aerial device and the chips you are talking way overloaded for a plain 3500 or F350 (one ton). Now put a chipper in it or behind it. If you ever had a wreck they would prove you were driving a deathtrap. No upfitter would build it. And no, it would not work well.


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 30, 2009)

woodweasel said:


> "Just as easily" ? Nothing easy about schlepping a big heavy orchard ladder around. Besides where does one find a $300 40' orchard ladder?
> 
> 
> But i hear you. This type rig is limited. I still want one.


x2


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 30, 2009)

woodweasel said:


> Thats awesome. Heavy duty truck 40'+ working height.
> 
> I do not believe you have to be a large company with many assets (payments) to do really well. 2 men/women (S Mc, Bermie) could put any of these trucks in the field and make a great living.


:agree2:


----------



## John464 (Jan 30, 2009)

what really is the advantage with this? I do see the advantage of a shorter wheelbase. Normally the reason the bucket truck can't fit is not because its too long its because its too wide. These trucks are just as wide so why not go with a boom that can actually reach something. If you are in the tree business, not the line clearing business, and run a bucket truck you know a 40ft is much too short. I come up short all the time on my 60ft boom. I even come up short once in awhile on my 76ft boom. 

Aslpundh orders these trucks with a smaller boom and smaller truck to cut costs where they can, since they order in such large quanities this relates to hundreds of thousands saved. In certain areas they have lines that only need to be cleared at 30ft height. They use this type of truck to cut costs.

My point being, this setup isnt designed for those doing complete tree care. Line clearance, yes. A 60ft bucket will fit into nearly the same tight areas. The real answer to getting into tight spots and backyards is a spiderlift.


----------



## Ed Roland (Jan 30, 2009)

It makes sense for me. I live on a small barrier island off southern N.C. The salt sculpting keeps the trees from getting enormous like they are inland. The lines of sabal palms, the crape myrtles and virtually everything else around here I am hired to work on make this a smart investment.


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 30, 2009)

mckeetree said:


> Well what you are seeing is F550 fords more than likely. You may have seen a 3500HD version . The 4500 series took the HD's place. As for as a plain one ton with a bucket and a chip box do the math. If you take the weight of even a seven foot box, which would be at least seven yards of chips, the aerial device and the chips you are talking way overloaded for a plain 3500 or F350 (one ton). Now put a chipper in it or behind it. If you ever had a wreck they would prove you were driving a deathtrap. No upfitter would build it. And no, it would not work well.


do you work for the people that build these trucks or put booms on them????
I know what I saw and it was a 3500 GMC, this was before the 4500 ever came out, the one asplundh have may be 4500HD but that one was not,I know all about weight and GVWR, I have a commercial drivers license and had to understand all this to get them but if a company wishes to special order a 3500 beefed up to handle the extra weight then GMC would have built it back then and they work very well for what they are meant to do onboard chipper and all........

I have a one ton truck that has heavy duty springs on it and the chassi beefed up and the GVWR is 11500 and the truck weighs 7600 empty with chip box so that's a 3900# load rating that's 1900 over what the truck list as but I suppose you're going to tell me it's really a ford 550 huh?


----------



## John464 (Jan 30, 2009)

woodweasel said:


> It makes sense for me. I live on a small barrier island off southern N.C. The salt sculpting keeps the trees from getting enormous like they are inland. The lines of sabal palms, the crape myrtles and virtually everything else around here I am hired to work on make this a smart investment.



you can get a used 55ft bucket truck for the same amount of money and use the outreach to your advantange. taller boom still would make you more productive with the side reach, even if you don't need the height

why not have the extra height and side reach available?


----------



## D Mc (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks like a fun rig, Woody! It certainly would be a specialty tool. Think if you got a crew cab you could keep your climbing tools inside the truck and divide the storage bins in half. One side could carry your squirt 'n fert rig and the other side could be an ice cream concession. 

You'ld be a busy man!  

Just yankin' your chain. 

Sounds like you have a good handle on what you need to fit your own particular work style. There is no one best tool for every body, it is just what works well for you.

Dave


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 30, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> do you work for the people that build these trucks or put booms on them????
> I know what I saw and it was a 3500 GMC, this was before the 4500 ever came out, the one asplundh have may be 4500HD but that one was not,I know all about weight and GVWR, I have a commercial drivers license and had to understand all this to get them but if a company wishes to special order a 3500 beefed up to handle the extra weight then GMC would have built it back then and they work very well for what they are meant to do onboard chipper and all........
> 
> I have a one ton truck that has heavy duty springs on it and the chassi beefed up and the GVWR is 11500 and the truck weighs 7600 empty with chip box so that's a 3900# load rating that's 1900 over what the truck list as but I suppose you're going to tell me it's really a ford 550 huh?



I understand what you are saying but you never mention the boom. That is the deal here....a one ton with a chipbox, chipper AND boom. You know....boom...aerial lift...aerial device...42 foot bucket. And loaded with chips.


----------



## Climbing Cutter (Jan 30, 2009)

we have a 3500hd with a 50 foot WH rear mount. in the process of fabing up a side dump bed for it. GVW 15,000


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 30, 2009)

mckeetree said:


> I understand what you are saying but you never mention the boom. That is the deal here....a one ton with a chipbox, chipper AND boom. You know....boom...aerial lift...aerial device...42 foot bucket. And loaded with chips.


have you ever seen one of these trucks and I don't mean the ones in the above link?

Sorry I didn't mention a boom or aerial device, I thought that the thread title would let you know what we're talking about here.


----------



## Lumberjacked (Feb 1, 2009)

You non believers can say a 1-ton sized bucket truck is worthless but that is where YOU work. Where I work you would NEVER get your big a$$ kodiak trucks down on the lake where I do 80% of my work. I always thought mounting a Nifty Lift ariel on a 1-ton chasis would be a great idea. The work I do, there is no need for dielectric booms and the light weight of the Nifty Lift and the 1-ton would be ideal.


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 1, 2009)

Lumberjacked said:


> You non believers can say a 1-ton sized bucket truck is worthless but that is where YOU work. Where I work you would NEVER get your big a$$ kodiak trucks down on the lake where I do 80% of my work. I always thought mounting a Nifty Lift ariel on a 1-ton chasis would be a great idea. The work I do, there is no need for dielectric booms and the light weight of the Nifty Lift and the 1-ton would be ideal.


i agree with that you could even fab sonthing with more hight than the nifty lift. they have 75ft+ that will go threw a gate so if there is a will there is a way i just dont see a reason to put a self propeled lift that will clear a gate on a pickup and loose that narrow advantage. the nifty is a tow behind it is light enough to pull with 4 men or can go on a lawn tractor or atv. do they come taller than 42 feet?


----------



## motor (Feb 2, 2009)

Lumberjacked said:


> You non believers can say a 1-ton sized bucket truck is worthless but that is where YOU work. Where I work you would NEVER get your big a$$ kodiak trucks down on the lake where I do 80% of my work. I always thought mounting a Nifty Lift ariel on a 1-ton chasis would be a great idea. The work I do, there is no need for dielectric booms and the light weight of the Nifty Lift and the 1-ton would be ideal.



In the UK, where they are manufactured, they truck mount the Nifty's. Over here they haven't matched the ANSI spec's to do so, even though supposedly the UK's version of ANSI is more strict??


----------



## John464 (Feb 2, 2009)

Lumberjacked said:


> You non believers can say a 1-ton sized bucket truck is worthless but that is where YOU work. Where I work you would NEVER get your big a$$ kodiak trucks down on the lake where I do 80% of my work. I always thought mounting a Nifty Lift ariel on a 1-ton chasis would be a great idea. The work I do, there is no need for dielectric booms and the light weight of the Nifty Lift and the 1-ton would be ideal.




F450 CLASS 4 (16000lbs) 
GMC 7500 CLASS 6(26,000lbs

You would be approx 10,000lbs lighter. Divide that by 4 corners of the vehicle = 2,500lbs per tire(since tires are what sink). So saving that 2,500lbs is going to allow that tire remain on top ground and not sink on wet terrain near a lake?

I would be willing to bet both trucks in most wet conditions would get stuck. Add some alturnamats and I would be willing to bet that both trucks would be ok. So again, these trucks are almsot exactly the same width, what really is the advantage?


----------



## Lumberjacked (Feb 2, 2009)

Not in the lake...down the lake roads and around all the camps and such. If you had a 450/550 with a light weight Nifty Lift mounted on it there is no waaay you can honestly say that a large forestry package with a 60ft lift can be in the same weight class. 2500lbs? I would say that is a considerable amount of weight for each corner. Forgetting the weight issue the main point should have been the compact size and yes.... if you had a short wheel base 650/750, Kodiak, or International you would achieve the same thing as with a 1-ton chassis. It would be "neat" to have a 1-ton type bucket truck I never foresee myself purchasing one.


----------



## John464 (Feb 2, 2009)

Lumberjacked said:


> if you had a short wheel base 650/750, Kodiak, or International you would achieve the same thing as with a 1-ton chassis.


yup they make the bigger trucks just as short a wheel base like a 1 ton too. Travel to the same places and more reach(height and outreach).


----------



## TreeBot (Feb 2, 2009)

John464 said:


> yup they make the bigger trucks just as short a wheel base like a 1 ton too. Travel to the same places and more reach(height and outreach).



I would love to have a short wheelbase rear mount flatbed like that. Without the bog tires and maybe 2wd to keep it light.

A guy around here has a 3/4 ton flatbed with some kind of pull behind type lift that he mounted on there. I am not sure which brand it is. He is the same guy who invented this thing. I don't know how well it works for him. It seems like it would be great for a few things but useless for most work.


----------



## STLfirewood (Feb 2, 2009)

That cart is cool but $3600 wow that's a heck of a price.

Scott


----------



## TreeBot (Feb 2, 2009)

STLfirewood said:


> That cart is cool but $3600 wow that's a heck of a price.



I agree. I think he put alot of time and money into getting it right though so that is why the price is that high.


----------



## Ed Roland (Feb 2, 2009)

There she is! 
You can not possibly think this is not useful in the field.


----------



## oldirty (Feb 2, 2009)

woodweasel said:


> There she is!



you boys know who has one of these? he's an asite guy, though i havent seen him on in a minute.

definitely a sweet bucket truck right there. four wheel drive but doesnt have those mudder's.


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 2, 2009)

John464 said:


> yup they make the bigger trucks just as short a wheel base like a 1 ton too. Travel to the same places and more reach(height and outreach).


whooo that thing is beast!! i worked for a company in MD that had 2 skidder buckets with tires just like that beast truck. they were way more of a tractor than a truck.. is that truck legally able to drive on the road? the closest rig i'v seen like that is a spray truck used in farming. i want one of them too only with a supercharged blower and a Chevy big block with open headers ill park it right next to the other lil baby bucket inside my race car tree care shop:greenchainsaw: :smoking:


----------



## Rftreeman (Feb 3, 2009)

these trucks are fun to take off road, I ran one like that but it was green and yellow....


----------



## custom8726 (Feb 3, 2009)

John464 said:


> yup they make the bigger trucks just as short a wheel base like a 1 ton too. Travel to the same places and more reach(height and outreach).



Now thats a bucket truck!! A company I use to work for had a 60' Altec on a international 4X4 chassis. It was awsome in the snow but because of the low fuel tank, out riggers, rear steps, etc.. etc... It was really limited on its OFF ROADING capabilities. This truck on the other hand looks like its ready to go mountain climbing..


----------



## groundsmgr (Feb 4, 2009)

woodweasel said:


> There she is!
> You can not possibly think this is not useful in the field.



The company I started to work for while in college had a 56 studerbaker army truck 6x6 with a 50 skyworker on it and it turned great in back yards.


----------



## WolverineMarine (Feb 5, 2009)

woodweasel said:


> There she is!
> You can not possibly think this is not useful in the field.



Damn..can you imagine the smile on your customers face if you showed up with something like that! I bet I'd have the whole neighborhood over taking pics with their kids on it..and grown ups too. I bet this thing IS street legal, but only locally, and not legal on the highway. If I had a toy like that..I'd be smiling like a newborn baby born baby boy born with 3 peckers..LMFAO I'd be looking at the local tree guy going...ya..whatda YOU got!LMAO


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 27, 2009)

STUBS! thats me boy right there.

Same truck, just with all terrain tires - identical.

Soo proud yer all impressed 

Want the payments??


----------



## oldirty (Feb 27, 2009)

i thought you threw straight cash at that pig? lol.

so whats up man. that thing love the snow or what?


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 1, 2009)

oldirty said:


> i thought you threw straight cash at that pig? lol.
> 
> so whats up man. that thing love the snow or what?



Not too sure on the snow thing overall, but yesterday we managed to back it up to this 90' plus spruce on 4" or so of half ice/snow and it worked well - no problems.

Craziest thing I did with it yet was lowering (its got front and rear pto winches) down basically a cliff with the winch cable, foot trembling on the brake. Kind of like jeeping with a bucket. talk about a nail biter!

I think its got four wheel posi too, my buddy said I had all four spinning coming up this muddy rock from another smaller cliff type deal (was all part of this same job elevating trees for a view on a mountain).

The low range and locking hubs is so cool, sort of like a giant one ton.

"STUBS" likes intimidating other buckets at the gas station alot too, lol.


----------



## Ed Roland (Mar 1, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> STUBS! thats me boy right there.
> 
> Same truck, just with all terrain tires - identical.
> 
> ...



Prob not, but since you asked... mind disclosing the numbers?


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 1, 2009)

woodweasel said:


> Prob not, but since you asked... mind disclosing the numbers?



Its 1200 a month lease for five years with 5% buyout. Truck was 50K with new motor, clutch, pony motor, cheap ass (but looks good) SM paintjob etc.

All said and done the truck will have cost me 76K or so, which is alot for me - but still its nice to have a bucket with some style, thats for sure, besides I dont need a 75 footer really, I got no problem climbing out for a little bit then getting back in.

Oh yeah, it came with b!tchin new alterrain tires too.


----------



## custom8726 (Mar 1, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Its 1200 a month lease for five years with 5% buyout. Truck was 50K with new motor, clutch, pony motor, cheap ass (but looks good) SM paintjob etc.
> 
> All said and done the truck will have cost me 76K or so, which is alot for me - but still its nice to have a bucket with some style, thats for sure, besides I dont need a 75 footer really, I got no problem climbing out for a little bit then getting back in.
> 
> Oh yeah, it came with b!tchin new alterrain tires too.



Post a pic of that thing!! Im curious...


----------



## KYCUTTER (Mar 6, 2009)

I have a F 550 with a 41ft wh lift and a chip box it is pretty handy.it also has a chipper mounted on the truck not very practical design I don't ever use it.I actually purchased it from Schmidys in Clinton Illinois about 5 years ago.I actually use this truck almost everyday.As far as it not being very effective it serves me very well.My truck is actually just like the one pictured earlier in the thread.I love it.Sometimes I do need a little more height but usually manage to work things out.


----------

